# Runder Koiteich mit eurer Hilfe



## amkei (7. Juni 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem wir 2015 umgezogen sind, sollen unsere Fische nun endlich nachziehen.

Ich möchte diesen Post als Dokumentation, Hilfe- und Fertigstellung für mich und andere "Nachbauer"
ins Leben rufen. Wer selber nach "runden" Teichen sucht, kommt vermutich auch nicht viel weiter.
Angebote/Videos für ein 10mm PE-Plattenbecken kosten, ohne Bodenplatte, mehrere Tausend Euro.

Ich habe mich für Rund festgelegt, wegen dem Design und der optimierten Strömung. 
Wegen der Energieeffizienz und nicht zerhakten Koivekalien, in schwerkfraft ausgeführt.

Neben der Hauswand (2,8m Höhenunterschied), zur Hälfte "im Hang", soll der neue Teich errichtet werden. 
Innendurchmesser 3,0m, 2,4m Tief, 17000L, die oberen 50cm sollen Oberirdisch liegen, zum sitzen, liegen, begehen und als Rasenkante.

  

Und es kommen die ersten Fragen an euch. 

1)Da ich schon viele Becken von Mitgliedern und im Web gesehen habe, denke ich,
  dass meine Höhe und Tiefe unproblematisch sind. Die Steine sind 25cm dick
2)Die Styropor Pool Steine werden mit Eisen auf eine Bodenplatte betoniert, wie sollte diese ausgeführt werden? (Dicke, Schotter, Bewehrung, Drainage..)
3)Ich überlege nur einen DN110 BA mittig zu setzen und die Restmenge über den Skimmer zu ziehen.
   2xDN110 sollte 20qm/h in schwerkraft locker durchlassen, oder? Wenn ein 2ter BA für zukünftige Filter-
   erweiterung drin sein sollte, wo macht er eurer Meinung nach mehr Sinn, nahe am Rand?
4)Wenn 2 und 3 soweit klar sind, welches Material/Werkstoff soll ich verwenden und wie bette ich die Rohre/Bogen/Flansch durch die Bodenplatte in den Schotter, oder besser noch unter den Schotter? Sollten es flexible oder ummantelte Fittinge/Rohe sein?

Wenn ich die Infos habe, gehts auch schon fast an die Arbeit  
Ich warte noch auf Angebote von weiteren Folienschweisser. Nehme auch gerne Angebote an, für
dieses Projekt in Wilnsdorf, falls ein fähiger Schweisser dies hier liest.

Alles was mit dem Hang zu tun hat, kommt später wenn alle Becken/Wände fertig sind.

Falls zulässig, würde ich eure Ideen/Vorschläge/Kritik gerne erst als PN entgegennehmen. Meine Entscheidung darauf basierend, würde ich dann namentlich dankend hier Posten und Erläutern. Das würde dieses Projekt kompakt und sachlich halten und nicht mit ewigen hin und her unübersichtlich werden lassen.


Ich freue mich riesig auf dieses Bauvorhaben und hoffe euch und zukünftige Nachbauer
begeistern zu können.


----------



## troll20 (8. Juni 2019)

amkei schrieb:


> Falls zulässig, würde ich eure Ideen/Vorschläge/Kritik gerne erst als PN entgegennehmen.


Das verstehe ich leider nicht, denn nichts ist effektiver als eine offene Diskussion über vor und Nachteile der jeweiligen Ausführung. 
Ist aber nur meine bescheidene Meinung. 
Von daher viel Spaß.


----------



## Mushi (8. Juni 2019)

Ein Forum funktioniert anders. 2 mm PE Folie komplett mit Einschweißen gibt es ab zirka 30€/m², PVC etwas günstiger.

Grüsse,
Frank


----------



## amkei (8. Juni 2019)

Okay, dann als offene Disskussion.


----------



## Lion (8. Juni 2019)

hallo amkei,
die Form und Gestaltung ist rein persönlich und soll so ausgeführt werden, wie es jedem gefällt.
Ich hätte doch einige Fragen zu einem runden Fischteich?

Du möchtest im Prinzip einen Vortex-Filter als Teich anlegen,
-wäre aus meiner Sicht und auch wie Du schreibst, die optimale Durchströmung,,

-jedoch erinnert mich das am __ Goldfisch im runden Aquarium oder ?
-hier geht man auch davon aus, dass Fische in runde Teiche keine Orientierung haben
-ein runder Teich bietet auch keine Rückzugsmöglichkeit für das Tier
-Tiefe 2,40,  heute sagt man, dass die optimale Tiefe für Koi's bei 1,60 bis 1,80 liegt !

Ich kenne mich mit runde Teiche nicht aus und daher meine Fragen/Bemerkungen.

Bin auf die Antworten neigierig.
 VG. Lion


----------



## Mushi (8. Juni 2019)

Einen Koiteich baut man seit eh und je optimalerweise in 2m Teichtiefe. So werden Temperaturschwankungen gering gehalten und die Fische lassen sich noch gut keschern.

Rund ist die optimale Strömungsform, optisch allerdings umstritten. Alternativ bietet sich oval an, auch diese Form lässt sich sehr gut durströmen. Für 17.000 l/h ist ein Bodenablauf und ein Skimmer optimal. Der Bodenablauf kommt in die Teichmitte.

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## Sonnengruesser (8. Juni 2019)

Mein erster Gedanke beim Lesen des ersten Beitrags: Brunnenringe. Dann sparst du dir das runde Mauern mit eckigen Steinen.
Rohre verwenden die meiste KG in DN110 - kostengünstig und einfach verfügbar.


----------



## Lion (8. Juni 2019)

Mushi schrieb:


> Rund ist die optimale Strömungsform, optisch allerdings umstritten.
> Grüße,
> Frank



hallo Frank,
Optik ist doch egal, wenn es dem Teichbauer gefällt.
Ich denke "umstritten" aus anderen Gründen

VG. Lion


----------



## amkei (9. Juni 2019)

Danke für eure Rückmeldungen. 

Das mit den Betonringen hatte ich schon recherchiert und wieder verworfen. 
In Summe, wird Beschaffung, Transport und Kranfahrt weit über dem Styroporbecken liegen und ungefähr dem mir vorliegenden Angebot,
für ein vor Ort geschweisstes 10 PE Platten Becken, herankommen/überschreiten, welches ich dann vorziehen würde.

Mit Schalsteinen rund Mauern hatte ich auch überlegt, aber das gibt keine saubere runde Form, eher eine viel eckige. 
Dann wären die ganzen Spalten zu berücksichtigen, wenn der Beton eingelassen wird und dannach innen sauber verputzen. 

Aus platzgründen, ist mein Durchmesser festgelegt. Also geht es nur noch in die Tiefe. Ich könnte auch nur 2,1m, aber je mehr Wasser, 
umso besser für die Tiere. In 2,4m Tiefe kann man sich ja auch schonmal flüchten, bzw. zurückziehen. In Abwesenheit wird ein Netz über dem Becken
automatisiert ausgerollt, gegen __ Reiher-Überflug und direkte Sonneneinstrahlung ein Segel gespannt, ggf auch automatisiert.

Es folgt ein 3D Modell beider verrohrter Becken


----------



## Aquaga (9. Juni 2019)

Lion schrieb:


> …
> Ich denke "umstritten" aus anderen Gründen
> 
> VG. Lion



Warum eigentlich umstritten?

Im MK-VBlog gibt's auch immer wieder mal runde Teiche, die beim Kammerer aber ganz gut wegkommen.

Um Ihn sinngemäß zu Zitieren:" Koi sind keine Seefische, die kennen (und lieben) Ufer"

Und wegen mangelnder Rückzugs- und Versteckmöglichkeiten..... die gibt in einem viereckigen "Koi-Pool" auch nicht.


----------



## Mushi (10. Juni 2019)

Umstritten im Sinne, dem einem gefällt's, dem anderen nicht. Alles gut. 

Grüsse,
Frank


----------



## Aquaga (10. Juni 2019)

Ach so, ja 

Ich persönlich finde ach das man mit einem runden Teich in einer Grundstücksecke bei einem kleinen Grundstück 
viel wertvolle potentielle Teichfläche verschenkt.

Aber je größer der kreisförmige Teich umso mehr macht der auch was her.... so 10 Meter Durchmesser sehen bestimmt beindruckend aus.


----------



## troll20 (10. Juni 2019)

Aquaga schrieb:


> Aber je größer der kreisförmige Teich umso mehr macht der auch was her.... so 10 Meter Durchmesser sehen bestimmt beindruckend aus.


Nur mit dem Keschern seh ich da Probleme. 
Bin gespannt auf andere Bilder,  insbesondere auf den Platz im Grundstück, den ein Filter will ja auch noch hin......


----------



## Aquaga (10. Juni 2019)

Och da könnte man ja schon über ein Schleppnetz und ein Bötchen nachdenken 

Aber stimmt schon, das Handling bei großen runden Teichen kostet wohl etwas Nerven 

Bezüglich der Tiefe: Mein Becken hat auch 2,05 m. Becken mit Ü2-Meter tiefe sehe ich jetzt nicht als Problem an.
Ich glaube die Mud-Ponds in Japan haben auch deutlich über 2 Meter. Kann mich da aber auch irren.

Ich würde da nach der Schalsteinhöhe gehen: 
9 Reihen a 25cm + 10 cm betonierte Mauerkrone für einen sauberen Abschluss = 2,35 Meter Bruttotiefe


----------



## Lion (10. Juni 2019)

Aquaga schrieb:


> Warum eigentlich umstritten?
> .



hallo Gabor,
-hier geht man auch davon aus, dass Fische in runde Teiche keine Orientierung haben

Könnte das ein Grund sein, warum eigentlich umstritten ?
VG. Lion


----------



## Lion (10. Juni 2019)

Sollte es keine Nachteile für die Tiere sein, (so wie in meinem erstern Beitrag gefragt)
dann gefällt mir ein runder Teich sehr sehr gut.

Würde ich einen runden Teich bauen dann würde ich darüber nachdenken, dieses mit einem fertigen runden Pool (Schwimmbecken) zu machen.
Loch graben, Stahlwandbecken rein, Wasser einfüllen und Außenbereich paralellel mit Sand anfüllen und einschlämmen. 

  VG. Lion


----------



## Teich4You (11. Juni 2019)

Lion schrieb:


> Würde ich einen runden Teich bauen dann würde ich darüber nachdenken, dieses mit einem fertigen runden Pool (Schwimmbecken) zu machen.
> Loch graben, Stahlwandbecken rein, Wasser einfüllen und Außenbereich paralellel mit Sand anfüllen und einschlämmen.


Grundsätzlich keine verkehrte Idee.
Ich würde aber nie einen Teich bauen, den ich später nicht komplett ablassen kann, wenn dadurch die Wände einknicken/stürzen.


----------



## Lion (11. Juni 2019)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich keine verkehrte Idee.
> Ich würde aber nie einen Teich bauen, den ich später nicht komplett ablassen kann, wenn dadurch die Wände einknicken/stürzen.



hallo Teich4You,
dann evtl. statt Sand, den Außenbereich parallel mit Erde auffüllen oder ?

VG. Lion


----------



## Zacky (11. Juni 2019)

Nach meinem Wissensstand empfehlen die Pool-Hersteller so gar das Hinterfüllen mit Magerbeton, so dass eine stabile Grundform bestehen bleibt.


----------



## Teich4You (11. Juni 2019)

Magerbeton oder Mauern.
Garantie übernehme ich nur für Mauern.


----------



## Tottoabs (21. Juni 2019)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Magerbeton oder Mauern.
> Garantie übernehme ich nur für Mauern.


Ich habe die Tage in einer Baugrube eine Magerbetonwand zwischen zwei Spundwände gemacht. Ca 50 dick. Dann die Spundwännde gezogen.
Später mit einer Vortreibsmachiene für ein DN 1000 Betonrohr da durch. Steht wie eine Eins. Magerbeton von Mischwerk.
Also eine 30cm Wand ggf mit einer eingestellten Matte sollte immer reichen.


----------



## amkei (2. Sep. 2019)

Die Beckenmaße sind festgelegt. Es liegen mehrere Angebote von Beckenbauern vor, eins steht noch aus.

Anbei eine 2D Ableitung meines PE Beckens

Skimmer und BA in PE DN110, Innendurchmesser 96,8mm. Rückläufe sind noch nicht drin,
da ich noch an der Planung der Filterkammer und dessen Position bin.

An dieser Stelle brauche ich euere Meinungen/Empfehlungen zu folgenden Filterstufen:

1) Ich besorge ein zweites Nexus Eazy Pro Set. Der Skimmer und der BA erhalten je ein Cetus Sieve, Vorlauf Dn110
    Jeder Cetus schafft theoretisch 18m3/h. Deren Rückläufe per Dn110 Y-Stück an eine BlueEco240, die kann mit 20-30m3/h
    (Stichwort kommunizierende Röhren) in ein Rücklaufbecken zurückfördern, von dort per Schwerkraft ins Hauptbecken.

Das sollte doch eine schöne Strömung erzielen in den Vorläufen, oder?

2) Aus dem Rücklaufbecken, werden mit 2 Dn110 die Vorläufe beider Nexus, theoretisch 10m3/h je Filter, angeschlossen. 
    Deren Rückläufe auch per Dn110 Y-Stück an eine BlueEco240, die kann mit 16+/-2 m3/h mit einem Dn100 direkt zurückfördern. 
    Der Überschuss von Stufe 1 geht einfach in das Hauptbecken über.
    (Umwälzrate 1x/h. Hersteller empfielt 1x alle 2-3h. Jeder Nexus kann max 150L Kaldness in Moving Bed aufnehmen. 100L sollen
    theoretisch 500gr Futter verarbeiten können)

Ich habe das Nexus Eazy Pro Pro Set seit Jahren in Betrieb und bin überzeugt. Keine Verschleissteiile, durch Filterspülung wird gleichzeitig wieder Frischwasser nachgefüllt. Das sich in der Biokammer was absetzt, bleibt bei keiner Moving Bed Installation aus. 

Ein weiteres Set würde nur ca. 2000€ kosten.

Die Filteranlage komplett neu aufzubauen wird deutlich teurer werden, meiner Meinung nach. Das jetzige Set würde auch kein
großen Verkaufswert darstellen.

Es gibt auch einen YT´er der ein Set an einem 18m3 Teich erfolgreich betreibt. Das Wasser machte aber kein klaren Eindruck und der Besatz
sah ziemlich klein aus. Das wäre mir zu unsicher, wenn ich die Strömumg in den Vorlaufen erhöhen muss, Besatz/Futtereintrag sich erhöhen oder die Bioleistung an ihr Limit kommen sollte.

Was wären eure Gedanken wenn ich es mit 1-2  Pro Sets packen will.
Was wären eure Pumpen Empfehlungen. Meine Alternativen wären 2 FlowFriend Junior´s
(Das Rücklaufbecken könnte ich mit in die Filterkammer installieren, anstatt neben dem Haupbecken. Dann liese sich das mit abdecken.
Das kommt mit in die nächsten Überlegungen, wenn ich die Filterkammer modelliere)


----------



## Mushi (2. Sep. 2019)

.


----------



## troll20 (3. Sep. 2019)

Mushi schrieb:


> .


Ja genau das lag mir auch gerade auf der Zunge. 
Völlig sprachlos  und dabei versteh ich immer nur Nexus
Nur wenn die Dinger wirklich so toll wären, warum zum Geier, nutzt in der Koizene nicht jeder so ein Teil


----------



## amkei (22. Jan. 2020)

Mal ein Update.

Der Trommelfilter ist bestellt und der Biofilter wird angefertigt.

Das Becken wird jetzt nur noch 3m Durchmesser, 1,8m Tiefe und ein Wasservolumen von insgesamt 15m3 haben.
Die kalkulierten Bau- und Betriebskosten sind dadurch deutlich erträglicher. 

Auf Grund vieler Recherchen die letzten Wochen, habe ich mal bei meiner Gemeinde angefragt.
Ich hatte die Hoffnung etwas an der Abwassergebühr sparen zu können. Pustekuchen.

Grundsätzlich bei uns:
-Das was als Frischwasser entnommen wird muss auch wieder zurückgeführt werden!

Ausnhame:
-Die Sache mit der Verdunstung basierend auf der Teichoberfläche (nur 16€/Jahr Erstattung)
-Wasser, welches über einen extra Zähler mit Eichung, Anmeldung, Fotos, Rechnungsnachweis und jährlicher Beantragung 
 für Gartenbewässerung oder Erstbefüllung von Teich/Pool genutzt wird. 
 Für regelmässige große Mengen ist das aber nicht gedacht und daher gilt der o.g. Grundsatz!

Alles was kein Trinkwasser ist (z.B. filtriertes Teichwaser) und zurückgeführt wird muss auch wie gehabt bezahlt werden.

Das Wasser vom Wasserwechsel darf natürlich in eine Zisterne gespeichert, verwendet und auch über den Kanal und/oder Überlauf
zurückgeführt werden.

Unterm Strich, bleibt alles beim alten, was die Wasserkosten angeht.


----------



## ThorstenC (22. Jan. 2020)

Wenn Du das Spülwasser des TF offiziell in den Kanal einleitest, dann fallen auch Abwassergebühren an.

Stell mal die Pläne in Bezug auf Verrohrung (1 BA in der Mitte???, 1 Skimmer?) und dem gewählten TF, Pumpe  etc. rein.


----------



## PeBo (22. Jan. 2020)

Bei 7 m² Teichoberfläche wird dir sicher nicht allzu viel verdunsten und auch sonst halten sich die Wasserkosten bei einem kleinen 12,7 m³ Teich ja in Grenzen.
Da lohnen sich ja kaum die zusätzlichen Kosten für den zusätzlichen Zähler, der ja auch wieder laufende Kosten generiert.

Gruß Peter


----------



## amkei (22. Jan. 2020)

Hallo Thorsten, 

"Alles was kein Trinkwasser ist..." 

Die Pläne/Darstellungen sind bereits auf Seite 1 und 3. Verlegungsplan dauert noch etwas.

  
Gruß Andreas


----------



## Mushi (23. Jan. 2020)

Hallo Andreas,

Du könntest Abwassergebühren mit dem zweiten Wasserzähler einsparen, wenn Du das Abwasser im Garten vergießt. Real ist die Wassermenge insbesondere zur kalten Jahreszeit etwas hoch.

Drei Luftpumpen in diesen Größen für 15.000 Liter wird zu einem hohen pH-Wert führen. Hier gibt es wahrscheinlich Optomierungspotential.

Zwei 55 Watt UVCs für 15 m³ wäre hoffnungslos übertrieben oder willst Du Dich zwischen den beiden entscheiden und ich verstehe Deine Liste falsch?

Viele Grüsse,
Frank


----------



## Geisy (23. Jan. 2020)

troll20 schrieb:


> Ja genau das lag mir auch gerade auf der Zunge.
> Völlig sprachlos  und dabei versteh ich immer nur Nexus
> Nur wenn die Dinger wirklich so toll wären, warum zum Geier, nutzt in der Koizene nicht jeder so ein Teil



Wenn du mal nach dem Nexusfilter googelst findest du da mehr einträge als beim Trommelfilter.
Andreas ist mit dem Ding sehr zufrieden und ich denke die sind mehr als gedacht im Einsatz.
Es könnte doch sein das der Nexus einfach Problemfrei läuft und deswegen keiner in den Foren damit unterwegs ist.

Ist wie mit Flugzeugen, von den vielen die nicht abstürzen hört man nichts. Sind doch auch besser.
Wenn der Nexus Probleme machen würde, dann würde man dazu auch viel mehr lesen können.
Schau dir mal an was für verschiedene Probleme du beim Trommler in den Foren findest. (gut das der Trommler nicht fliegt)


----------



## troll20 (23. Jan. 2020)

Ja Norbert das könnte so sein. 
Aber die Einträge die ich finde sind zu ca. 60% nicht begeistert 
Woran das nun wieder liegt....
Evtl. am zu kleinen Helixnoder am großen Gegendruck oder am relativ schnellen zusetzen an einigen Teichen. 
Ich weiß es wirklich nicht,  von daher wäre ein selbst ausprobieren anzuraten. Wenn nur dafür der Preis nicht so hoch wäre.
Im übrigen bin ich bei den Problemen mit Trommelfilter und co. immer noch der Meinung das 75% zurückzuführen sind auf zu kleine Modelle.
Man kann ein Kamel durch ein Nadelöhr pressen, nur wie oft ist die Frage.


----------



## Alfii147 (23. Jan. 2020)

Genau wie Frank, __ blicke ich bei deiner Aufschlüsselung des Teichzubehörs nicht ganz durch ..
Als UVC soll eine 55 Watt von Sterilsystems kommen, dahinter steht aber 110 Watt - Menge 1 
(Sterilsystems kann man upgraden auf 110 Watt oder zurück - vll. meinst du dies)
Hier reicht eine 55 Watt UVC locker ..

Die Preise hinter der Belüftung, können doch auch nicht stimmen?
Die Hiblow 40 kostet nur um die 150 € 
Hier greift wieder das von Frank, theoretisch würde sogar die HP40 für deine Biologie & Teich reichen, erst Recht bei knapp 13 m3

Was ich noch einplanen würde, wären 2x Pumpen, laut deiner Skizze die DM Vario 30 000
Diese würde ich zweimal einplanen & auch verbauen und dann 25-30 % laufen lassen, so sparst du Strom und bist, sollte mal was sein, auf der sicheren Seite.


----------



## amkei (23. Jan. 2020)

Tach zusammen.

Die Tabelle verfügt über mehrer Produkte gleichen Anwendungsbereich, z.B. Pumpen, Belüfter oder UV.
Um in einer anderen Maske schnell die Kostenverteilung bei verschiedenen Hardware Kombinationen zu
beurteilen, ist immer nur die Auswahl in Verrechnung, welche mit 1Stk auch gekauft werden soll.
Ohne Mengenangabe wird keine zweite Pumpe oder zweite UV einbezogen.

Die Leistungsaufnahme stammt aus Kennliniendiagrammen bei entsprechenden Gegendruck oder technischen
Handbüchern und fliest bei Menge 1Stk in eine andere Maske ein, welche den vollständigen Stromverbrauch des
System berechnet für ein 365 Tage Dauerbetrieb.

Die dargestellte Kombination ist das was ich verwenden will. Der Trommler hat genug Reserve, weshalb ich mich
nicht für das Model (ITF30) darunter entschieden habe. Auch die Biologie ist sehr groß. Ist halt enormer Aufwand
das nach Jahren zu erweitern, wenn es denn mal sein muss.

UVC 55W ist ein Modell oder Variante, sagt aber nichts über die Leistungsaufnahme des Vorschaltgerät aus.
Daher gibt es die Spalte mit allen zu erwartenen Leistungsaufnahmen.

Die Idee mit den 2 gedrosselten Pumpen ist sehr gut, ist aber nicht in meiner Planung. Ich habe noch eine Hozelock
Titan 12000, die als Ersatz dient. Ich will erst mal die DM 30000 Vario testen, ob Sie die Garantiezeit übersteht.
Wenn ja, kauf ich eine zweite. Wenn nicht, tausche ich Sie einmal auf Garantie und werde mir als Ersatz dann die
Blue Eco 240 auf Seite legen. Gleiches Spiel.

Ich plane für Stromausfall eine "stromlos offen" Sauerstoff Versorgung. Dauert auch noch.

Danke Fabian, da hatte ich mir einen falschen Preis eingepflegt. Hast Recht, Danke.
2 Belüfterpumpen sollen es aus Redundanz schon sein. Bei der __ Hel-X Beratung wurden mir die HP40 mehr als
ausreichend empfohlen, nur für den Biotower.

Was wäre Deine Leistungsempfehlung für den Teich und den Biotower?


----------



## Alfii147 (23. Jan. 2020)

Bezüglich der Hiblow HP40, stimmt auch die Aussage, das diese völlig ausreichend ist bei Dir.
Redundanz, alles gut! Jedoch reicht dir die HP-40 locker für deinen Bioturm, sowie Teich (zusammen).

Bezüglich der Pumpe, oder besser gesagt, der zwei Pumpen.
Ging es nur um die Stromersparnis & man kann mal besser aufdrehen - vernünftigen Flow fahren und dies noch sparsamer!
Haltbar sind die DM Vario so oder so.. Diese hat bei mir alles mitgemacht & muss es auch jetzt noch als Ersatzpumpe oder zum Wasserwechsel. 

Sollte mal was sein, nicht auf die BE240 ausweichen, sondern preislich gleich auf die 320.
Wobei die Pumpen eigentlich gleich sind, nur die Steuerung eine andere. 

UVC: Sterilsystems hat identische Vorschaltgeräte, genau. Deswegen kannst du jegliche Leuchte (55 oder 110) einbauen.

TF und Bio, gut gewählt meiner Meinung nach - Lieber etwas zu groß, als zu klein!
Denke auch nicht, das deine Bio mal zu klein werden sollte, da geht Helix mäßig einiges rein & dein Becken wird ja nicht gerade das größte, von dem her alles gut


----------



## Zacky (23. Jan. 2020)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> Ging es nur um die Stromersparnis & man kann mal besser aufdrehen - vernünftigen Flow fahren und dies noch sparsamer!



Was ist denn ein vernünftiger Flow im Verhältnis zum Teichvolumen? Wenn man einen deutlich höheren Flow fahren möchte, sollte aber auch zwingend die Filteranlage darauf ausgelegt sein, denn sonst kann es sich auch eher nachteilig auswirken, würde ich meinen. Manche Dinge sind vielleicht auch etwas oversized... (Ist aber nur meine Meinung.)


----------



## Geisy (23. Jan. 2020)

Um welche und wieviel Fische geht es überhaupt?


----------



## ThorstenC (24. Jan. 2020)

Hab mal kurz auf Skizze und Tabelle geschaut.

Ich pers. würde den mittleren BA etwas größer als DN 100 verrohren.
Reduziert hydr. Wid. und somit die Pegelabsenkung am TF, wenn dieser mit
OK Spülrinne
auf
OK Teichwasser

bei Pumpen "aus" eingebaut wird.

TF Inazuma….wenn es unbedingt dieser sein muß - ITF 50 ist schon OK gewählt von der Größe bei 2 Saugstellen- warum nicht.
Ein PP50 würde vermutlich ebenso seine Arbeit verrichten und wäre etwas günstiger.
Zu- und Abläufe sollten nach Kundenwunsch immer frei konfigurierbar sein.

Pumpen....warum Du bei diesem "Herzstück" auf die DM guckst???....hole Dir eine wiremesh….und von mir aus eine "günstige DM" für den wiremesh Notfall als Redundanz.
Ich pers. würde mir bei passendem finanziellem Hintergund keine Naläuferpumpe wie DM etc. einbauen.
Trockenläufer wie wriemesh, flowfriend oder LH wären da angesagter.

Biotonne für 1900,-...
Guck mal, was die für die PP TF angebotenen Biokästen kosten.
Ich pers. finde es bei den gepumpten Biotonnen eine tolle Lösung, wenn der / oder die Pumpeneinläufe tangential bereits das __ Hel-X zum drehen bringen und der vergitterte Ablauf mittig eingebaut wird.
gogole mal Hexenkessel Eco Pondchip
-das klappt auch bei Hel-X schwimmend
So benötigst Du nur noch Luft zum Belüften und nicht unbedingt so viel zum Bewegen....

Guck mal auch hier
https://www.mega-koi.de/produkte/
Haben einen guten Ruf.


Saugleitungen 125mm trocken aufgestellte und angebaute wiremesh Pumpe - Biotonne- Rückläufe

2 Rückläufe in 125mm und tangential in den Teich reinlaufen lassen.
Drehrichtung ggf. durch aufgesteckte Bögen justierbar.
Kleinere Rücklaufdiemensionen eher nicht- es dreht sich sonst ggf. zu schnell.

Viel Spaß


----------



## Alfii147 (24. Jan. 2020)

Zacky schrieb:


> Was ist denn ein vernünftiger Flow im Verhältnis zum Teichvolumen? Wenn man einen deutlich höheren Flow fahren möchte, sollte aber auch zwingend die Filteranlage darauf ausgelegt sein, denn sonst kann es sich auch eher nachteilig auswirken, würde ich meinen. Manche Dinge sind vielleicht auch etwas oversized... (Ist aber nur meine Meinung.)



Da wir hier von einem kleineren Koiteich sprechen, welcher nach Bau vermutlich nur 13 000 Liter, reines Beckenvolumen aufweißt.
Aber zwei Leitungen haben, Ba + SK. Sollten schon 18 000 - 20 000 Liter drüber laufen - Filter schafft das ohne Problem. Flow haben wir somit mit fast 1 1/2 mal pro Stunde schon mehr als genug.

Deswegen der Verweiß, bezüglich der Stromersparnis auf 2x DM Vario 30000.
Den bei einer, wird es mit 20 000 Liter etwas eng & auch der Stromverbrauch geht gut hoch .. 

Wenn eine andere Pumpe möglich ist, das befolgen was Thorsten geschrieben hat.
Möchte meine Wiremesh nicht mehr missen.


----------



## Geisy (24. Jan. 2020)

Könnt ihr mir mal erklären warum eine 20000er Pumpe am 13000er Teich mit 2 Koi eng wird?


----------



## Zacky (24. Jan. 2020)

...soweit ist mir das schon klar. Im letzten Beitrag stellst Du aber auch fest, das...


Alfii147 schrieb:


> fast 1 1/2 mal pro Stunde schon mehr als genug.


...ist. Sind dann 2 x 30er nicht etwas übertrieben, nur um sie dann reduziert zu nutzen? Eine 30er sollte selbst im reduzierten Betrieb ausreichend sein und bei Volllast schiebt man das Wasser schon mit nur einer Pumpe etwa alle 30 Minuten durch den Filter.

Wenn wir von den besagten 20.000 l/h ausgehen, die bei 2 x DN 110 (BA & Skimmer) schon sinnvoll und ausreichend sind, finde ich, dass 2 x 20er (technisch betrachtet) auch ausreichend wären. Wenn man diese dann mal auf Volllast nutzen möchte, wird das gesamte Teichvolumen rein rechnerisch ca. alle 20 Minuten durch den Filter geschoben.
Bei extrem hoher Besatzdichte mag dies ja sinnvoll sein, aber die dann zu erwartende Pegeldifferenz am TF könnte zu einem sehr kurzen oder auch andauernden Spülintervall führen, weil ich meine, dass durch die 2 x 110er Rohre nicht genügend nachlaufen kann. Die Nutzung von 2 Pumpen hätte natürlich den Vorteil, dass bei Defekt einer Pumpe, man die andere wiederum auf Volllast setzt, um die gewünschte Umwälzung beizubehalten. Da wären die 20er doch ausreichend, oder? 

Die Frage ist aber noch offen, was dann ein vernünftiger Flow ist, wenn ich das im Verhältnis zum Teichvolumen betrachte!? Ich persönlich finde den Flow im Verhältnis zum Teichvolumen jetzt schon recht hoch.


----------



## Teich4You (24. Jan. 2020)

Ich finde annähernd einmal die Stunde durch den Filter ausreichend bei intensiver Haltung.


----------



## Geisy (25. Jan. 2020)

Hallo Florian

Laut Profil hat er 2Koi und 10 andere Fische, ist das schon Intensivhaltung bei 13000l Teich?


----------



## amkei (25. Jan. 2020)

Nabend zusammen.

Der neue Teich wird auch neu besetzt. 10-15x a15cm. Ggf auch etwas größere. Wir möchten Sie normal wachsend füttern
und das auch miterleben. Mit der Zeit werden wir uns die Wasserwerte und Besatzdichte anschauen. Wenn möglich und es 
noch ein schönes Gesamtbild abgibt, dann werden wir nochmal nachsetzten. Soviel zum Thema Fischbestand.

Die Wiremesh Pumpe hört sich interessant an, scheidet aber wie Evo, Titanium oder Flowfriend erstmal aus.
1mWs, 15m3/h, ca 100Watt. Macht ne ersparnis im Jahr von 0,08kW x 8760h x 0,28€ = 196€

1000€ Pumpe - 238€ DM30000 / 196€/Jahr = 3,88 Jahre armortisierung
1500€ Pumpe - 238€ DM30000 / 196€/Jahr = 6,43 Jahre armortisierung
2000€ Pumpe - 238€ DM30000 / 196€/Jahr = 8,98 Jahre armortisierung

Wenn mir ein Hersteller eine 10 Jahre Garantie gibt, macht das Sinn, dann habe ich auch die Gewissheit,
das ich nicht weiter in Pumpen investieren muss. Wenn die dann mal ausfällt, wer hat dann eine neu 1000-2000€ Pumpe
im Keller liegen? Ich bestimmt nicht. Ich denke positiv und rechne erstmal damit, dass die DM durchhält und
bei einem Schaden ausserhalb der Garantiezeit wirtschaftlicher bleibt.

Falls mir das jemand "schön" rechnen kann/will, lese ich mir das gerne durch.
Wickelt/ersetzt ein Hersteller zu einem angemessenen Preis den Motor im Schadenfall?
An Edelstahl Pumpenrad und-welle sollte nix passieren, aber wie schauts mit den Lagern aus?

Klar es gibt noch andere Trommelfilter Hersteller aus verschiedenen Werkstoffen. Ich bin aber überzeugt von Edelstahl.
Die integrierte WebSCA Steuerung mit Cloudverfügbarkeit und das "günstigere" Zubehör passen sehr gut zu meinen Anforderungen und 
zukünftigen Teichprofil. Ich hatte mal was von den anderen "grossen" Anbietern von Teichsteuerung rausgesucht. 
Da geht richtig Geld ins Land und das ohne Filter! Passt nicht zu mir.


----------



## ThorstenC (25. Jan. 2020)

Bei Deinem geplanten Teichvolumen und 1:1 Umwälzung sowie nicht mehr als 15cm Förderhöhe (wenn alles ordentlich verrohrt wird) wird die flowfriend/ wiremesh vermutlich irgendwas um 3W/m³/h benötigen.

Ausserdem ist da alles am Pumpenkopf schön alles Edelstahl- passend zum TF.

Das einzige "kleine Problemchen" wird sein, daß Du bei 2 Saugstellen ggf. etwas mehr an m³/h pumpen musst, als der Teich Volumen hat, damit Skimmer und BA gut arbeiten.

Wichtig ist, daß Du gleich die Technik so planst, daß Du mit den DM Erfahrungen sammeln kannst.
Falls Du später dann doch Bock auf was teures hast (es muß sich ja nicht immer rechnen- sondern vielleicht auch nur Spaß machen zu haben)
 sollte man die EnergiebedarfSparpümpchen problemlos anflanschen können. (Ggf DN 100 vom TF raus und ebenso in die Bio rein).
Anschlüsse kleiner adaptieren für die DM geht immer recht simpel und preiswert!

Es gibt glaub ich auch eine "kleine" wiremesh oder flowfriend…. musst mal gucken.


----------



## Alfii147 (25. Jan. 2020)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Es gibt glaub ich auch eine "kleine" wiremesh oder flowfriend…. musst mal gucken.



Wiremesh nicht!
Aber eine Flowfriend Junior - wobei sich die nicht rentiert, da greife ich preislich gleich zur Oase Titanium 50 000 oder besser gleich zur Wiremesh

Smartpond, bringt eine neue Pumpe raus, basierend wohl auf der Flowfriend, nennt sich Smartpond Pro Flow - Verkaufstart eigentlich Jan. 2020

Wiremesh hat einen Top-Service, die können alles vor Ort reparieren und haben auch alles auf Lager. Möchte mich da nicht zu sehr einmischen, ist alleine deine Entscheidung aber wenn du einmal so eine Pumpe gehabt hast, möchtest du sie nicht mehr missen. Blue Eco 320 - DM Vario, das ist Kinderspielzeug gegen eine Wiremesh.


----------



## Mushi (25. Jan. 2020)

Eine Oase Titanium 30.000 wäre passend und amortisiert sich zügiger.

Grüsse,
Frank


----------



## ThorstenC (26. Jan. 2020)

http://www.koi-gehlhaar.de/koi/forum/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=24818

Für den Hersteller sicher...
In diesem Preissegment...und Zweck...keine Nassläuferpumpe....


----------



## Mushi (26. Jan. 2020)

Wieso ist der Zweck nicht geeignet?

Grüsse,
Frank


----------



## amkei (24. Apr. 2020)

So, Anfang der Woche wurde der Aushub gemacht. Der Schotter liegt schon drin und muss noch verdichtet werden.
Sobald die PVC-Teile etc. da sind, BA setzen und Schalung vorbereiten für das Becken.
Das Rohr des BA ziehe ich bis aus dem Fundament heraus und verlege es bis in die Filterkammer hoch.

Dannach kann ich in Ruhe die Platte giessen und die Wand hochziehen. Dannach geht es wohl überlegt an die einzelnen Verlegungen.


----------



## amkei (22. Mai 2020)

Die Vorbereitungen für den Beton sind fast abgeschlossen. Am frühen Samstag beginnen wir mit dem mischen und gießen des Beton.

Eine Empfehlung an dieser Stelle: Geplant war eine 15cm dicke Bodenplatte (wie man es öfters liest), jetzt wird es eher 20cm! Warum?
Wenn man es vernünftig haben/machen will, dann legt man "Drunterfix" 3,5cm Abstandhalter auf dem Schotter/Plane, dann erste Lage Matte 1,6cm,
dann Abstandschlange 10cm, zweite Matte 1,6cm und zack ist man über 15cm. Also gleich mit 20cm planen und beliefern lassen, dann passt das ohne
fuddeln. Ich habe die Drunterfix verkehrt herum gelegt, um Höhe zu sparen. die "Nasen/Stege" habe ich aufwendig abgeknippst mit aufgelegten Matten.
Beim Fundament für die Filterkammer flexe ich die vorher ab, dann habe ich direkt ein schlankes U-Profil, was ich auf den Schotter legen kann.

Die nächsten Bilder kommen die Tage, mit ausgehärteter Platte und beginnend mit den ersten 2 Reihen Styropor Bogensteinen.


----------



## Mushi (23. Mai 2020)

Kann man so machen, dünner ist auch nicht falsch. Die Betonplatte muss bei gewachsenem Boden nichts halten, eine Sauberkeitsschicht reicht oft aus.

Gruß,
Frank


----------



## amkei (5. Juni 2020)

Kleines Update zum Beckenbau. Heute regnet es und leider fehlen mir 2 Steine, um den letzten Ring fertigzustellen.
Ansonsten hat alles gut geklappt, jeden Tag ein Ring fertiggestellt ohne Hilfe. Betonzutaten mit kleinem Pufferhaufen neben dem Mischer
war ausreichend.


----------



## ThorstenC (5. Juni 2020)

Ich sehe in der Wand nur 1 Flansch?

1 Rohrskimmer?
1 Rücklauf in KG 110?

Fehlt da noch 1 Flansch oder kommt ein Wandskimmer rein?

Schöne kreisströmungsoptimierte Form.

Wieviel m³ wird der Teich dann haben?


----------



## amkei (5. Juni 2020)

Hallo Thorsten,

Skimmer und Überlauf kommen in den letzten Ring, den ich noch nicht fertigstellen kann. Nächste Woch kommt die Nachlieferung,
dann werde ich noch eine Reihe darüber setzen zzgl. Betonring als Abschluss. 6 Reihen a 30cm hoch. Der abgebildete Rücklauf ist 50cm unter dem Wasserniveau.

Rund setzen sich nicht viele in den Garten, aber in Kombination mit den Styroporsteinen verspreche ich mir nur Vorteile.
Wenn der Garten/Hang mal fertiggestaltet ist, wird es einer eckigeren Form nicht nach stehen.


----------



## ThorstenC (5. Juni 2020)

amkei schrieb:


> Der abgebildete Rücklauf ist 50cm unter dem Wasserniveau.



Wenn Du aus 2 Saugleitungen "saugst" und nur in einen Rücklauf "drückst", dann ist die Einströmgeschwindigkeit bei gleichem Rohrquerschnitt doppelt so groß.

Es kann sein, daß diese dann zu hoch ist und das Wasser sich zu schnell dreht...insbesondere bei der bei Dir sehr optimalen Form.
Vielleicht baust Du ja noch einen 2. Rücklaufflansch ein. Haben....brauchen...

Dann bist du auch auf der etwas günstigeren Seite um Gegendruck für die Pumpe zu reduzieren.

Wenn Du aber z.B.
"nur" 10m³/ h (untere Grenze wo 1 Skimmer und 1 BA noch funktionieren)
 =
Teichinhalt??

 insgesamt pumpst, dann reicht auch 1 Rücklauf aus.


----------



## ThorstenC (5. Juni 2020)

amkei schrieb:


> Skimmer und Überlauf kommen in den letzten Ring



Einen extra "Überlauf" benötigst Du nicht zwingend.
Der Trommelfilter wird mit OK Spülrinne auf PK Teichwasser eingebaut.

Der Pegel in der TF Einlaufkammer sinkt bei laufender Pumpe in Abhängigkeit der Pumpleistung / Verrohrung der Saugleitungen wenige cm ab.
Bei Dir vielleicht 2cm...

Im laufenden Pumpenbetrieb kannst Du durch Nachfüllen oder durch Regen den Teichpegel also noch 2cm erhöhen und dann läuft es über die Spülrinne des TF in den Kanal.
Wird gleich der Kanal gespült....

Um den 100% exakten Teichpegel in der Filterkammer messen zu können (z.B. für einen Sensor für aut. nachfüllen) benötigt man aber ein Extra- Rohr Teich- Filterkammer.
Nachteil ist dann das dort "stehende Wasser".
Dem kann man aber entgegenwirken, indem man dort auch das Frisch- Nachfüllwasser regelmäßig einspeist.


----------



## amkei (5. Juni 2020)

Noch zu Deiner Frage, ca. 13m³, zzgl. was in den Leitungen und Filter ist. Umwälzrate 1:1 

Den Überlauf baue ich zur Sicherheit ein, bzw. Überlege einen permanenten Zulauf zu installieren.
Vorteil: Das Frischwasser strömt langsam durchs Haus (ggf. mit Wärmetauscher), nimmt Wärme auf und der Wasserwechsel erledigt
sich von "alleine". Das überlaufende Wasser kann ich in einem anderen Becken zwischenspeichern, für ein Wasserspiel
oder Gartenbewässerung bevor es dort überläuft in den Kanal.

Das die Ausströmgeschwindigkeit zu hoch wird glaube ich nicht, aber den Einlaufbogen kann ich immer noch nach oben drehen und 
so die Geschwindigkeit herausnehmen falls nötig.

Das mit dem einen Skimmer und BA bei meinen 13-15m³/h könnte schon eher eng werden. 
Das wird die Praxis zeigen, bzw. Skimmer etwas drosseln. Muss ich mir dann angucken.

Inspiriert durch einen bekannten und interessanten Blog habe ich meine Leitungen dimensioniert.
Der Praxistest zeigte einen Anstieg im Biotower (ohne Füllung) von ca 5,5cm bei ca. 15,6m³/h bei 
einen 110er Rücklauf ca. 5-8m Länge. Mein Biotower wird zur hälfte eingegraben und dadurch nur 1m gepumpt.
Für eine bessere Hydraulik, mit ca 2000L 36er Helix gefüllt und "weniger" besiedelbare Fläche, 
für den Fall dass ich am Anfang zu wenig Fischbesatz oder den Bakterien nicht genug "Futter" 
bereitstellen kann. Das wird die Zeit zeigen. Mehr Fisch, Futter oder Bio-Oberfläche kann ich dann immer 
noch realisieren. Auch kann ich die Umwälzrate auf 2:1 erhöhen, was einen Anstieg von "nur" ca. 11cm ausmachen würde.

Da mein System etwas weniger Wasser führt, mit sehr kurzen Wegen, wenigen Bögen und groben Biomaterial ausgestattet ist,
wird meine Hydraulik etwas besser ausfallen als in diesen gezeigten Test. Wie genau und mit welcher Pumpen Leistung(aufnahme) werde ich am Ende der Bauphase mal posten.

Wenn ich die letzte Reihe und den Topper gegossen habe folgen die nächsten Fotos.
Dann sind die Beckenmaße "in Stein gemeißelt" und ich organisier meinen Teicheinleger.

Euch erstmal eine angenehmes Wochende


----------



## amkei (24. Juni 2020)

Die Schalung hat mich etwas an Nerven gekostet, aber als sie dran und schön in Waage war, alles wieder gut.

Hat Bombe gehalten, keine Ausbeulungen etc. Ergebnis ist Top.


----------



## ThorstenC (24. Juni 2020)

amkei schrieb:


> ...
> Das die Ausströmgeschwindigkeit zu hoch wird glaube ich nicht, aber den Einlaufbogen kann ich immer noch nach oben drehen und
> so die Geschwindigkeit herausnehmen falls nötig.
> 
> ...



Willst Du den Biotower 1m höher bauen als OK Teichwasser und permanent dadurch in die Höhe pumpen?
Soll das so ein teilgefluteter Bioturm als Modern Koi Blog sein?

Würde ich im Leben nicht bauen. Viel Spaß bei der Stromrechnung. Zu diesen teilgefluteten Biotürmen gab es auch ein paar Diskussionen in reinen Koiforen...

Du brauchst auch kein 36 __ Hel-X mit einem TF als Vorfilter.
Nimm 12, 13 oder 17 schwimmend und baue eine normale Biokammer mit dem Rand ca. 10cm über OK Teichwasser.

Zur Überstauung einer gepumpten Biokammer hatte ich ja mal irgendwo Messungen gemacht mit einem DN 125 Rohr und diversen Verjüngungen auf 110 , 70 ,50....bei ca. 15m³/h ….

Hier mal kurze Gedanken, wieviel besiedelbare Oberfläche/ Hel-X man in einer Biokammer benötigt.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/luftheberbau-dn200-membramplatte-airlift-länge-2m.44737/page-21


----------



## amkei (24. Juni 2020)

Hi Thorsten,

ist alles richtig was Du sagt. Und genau so habe ich mir die Anlage geplant, teilgefluteteter Biotower mit TF voran. Wenn das System später läuft, gibts von mir gemessene Werte in Bezug auf Durchfluss/Stromverbrauch und Stauhöhe. Einen ungefähren Richtwert an Verbrauch für diesen einen Meter habe ich und bin selber gespannt, ob der anpeilbar ist. 

Ich habe bereits etwas vorgesorgt. Ein Balkonkraftwerk liefert Spitze 800W am Nachmittag und mein Teichbedarf wird ab ca. 300W gedeckt. Lass es auch 400W sein.
Das sind ein paar ordentliche Stunden wo der Teich keinen Bezug braucht. Das ist ja bei so einem langfristigen Hobby auch viel Wert.


----------



## ThorstenC (24. Juni 2020)

Effizientes Pumpen ist mit einem solchen Biotower und 100cm Förderhöhe vorbei.

Je nach Pumpe und gewünschter  Fördermenge bricht die sn Hand der Kennlinie ein.
Du musst für 15m³ benltigte Fördermenge  z.B. eine 25m³ nehmen, die von Hause aus schon ineffizient ist.....weil auf Förderhöhe/ Druck ausgelegt.

Normale Biokammer mit Hel X schwimmend ohne Gamel am Boden. braucht nur 2- 3cm Überstauung.

Dann gehen auch sparsame Pumpen.
3Watt je m³/h sind möglich.

Oder auch preiswerte 20m³/h Pumpe die dann reell 15m³/h schafft.

Mein Tip....baue die Biokammer mit einem Einlauf z.B. 20cm unter OK Wasser in DN 100 und Rand nur 20cm über OK Teichwasser.
Den kannst Du gerne erst verschliessen.

Den oberen Rieselteil extra und dann Kannst Du probieren. .


----------



## amkei (17. Sep. 2020)

Es geht weiter. 

Der BA ist dicht das Becken über den Betonrand gefüllt. Der Kleber härtet jetzt erstmal aus
und dann bleibt die Folie hoffentlich an Ort und Stelle.

Erdkabel ver- und auflegen steht noch an. Ringanker der Filterkammer giessen.
Die Spülrinne des TF ist undicht, werde ich den Support mal anrufen warum. 
Innenauskleidung der Filterkammer und Elektroinstallation. 

Eine eigene Pumpenkennlinie kann ich in Kürze erstellen, da bin ich auch schon neugierig drauf.


----------



## amkei (22. Nov. 2020)

Die Bilder sind schon einige Tage alt. Wetter und Schichtarbeit motivieren nicht gerade viel in dieser Jahreszeit.
Anfang Dezember hat der Elektriker erst Zeit im Verteilerschrank aufzulegen. Die neue AF AP 100 Belüfterpumpe
konnte ich dennoch mal am Biotower testen. Ordentlicher Blasenteppich, 65W gemessener Verbrauch, kompakte Bauform und der
untere Gehäuseteil ist solide aus Metall. 

Die Filterkammer ist aktuell mit einem Holzkonstrukt bedeckt, dieses mit Styrodur und einer verstärkten Plane abgedeckt.
Luft kann immer noch ausgetauscht werden und der Keller kann abgetrocknen. Styrodur soll etwas vor Frost schützen und
sorgt für eine gerade Fläche das das Wasser mit Gefälle frei ablaufen kann.


----------



## amkei (24. Nov. 2020)

Die letzten Tage habe ich noch eine Konstruktion für meine Winterabdeckung fertiggestellt. Material kam heute.
Alles zum Stecken, Kanten mit Aluprofil verstärkt/geschützt. Die Abdeckung wird mit 1-2° Gefälle auf den Teichrand
gelegt und gegen abheben gesichert. Die Futterlucke kommt auch noch rein.


----------



## amkei (19. Dez. 2020)

Heute ist die Abdeckung endlich auf den Teich gekommen. Zum Verschließen der Ecken musste ich mir Profoile drucken.
Ich muss jetzt nur noch 4 Stützen drucken, in diese werden 2 Alu Richtlatten hochkant eingelegt.
Das verhindert ein durchbiegen des Oberdeck bei Regen oder Schnee.


----------



## samorai (19. Dez. 2020)

Du druckst das Alu und ich kannte es ab. 
Ich denke wir meinen das gleiche.


----------



## troll20 (19. Dez. 2020)

Ron ich glaub er meint das Drucken von Kunststoffteilen am 3D Drucker.
Die Alupfofile sehen eher nach Meterware h und H Profile aus.
Jedoch sehr sauber gearbeitet.
Wenn ich mit den Aluprofilen Recht habe, verätst du mir deinen Dieler ?


----------



## amkei (19. Dez. 2020)

Grüßt euch, natürlich kann ich nur Kunststoffteile Teile drucken. 

Stegplatten und sämtliche Meterware Aluprofile habe ich aus einer Hand, vom Stegplattenversand. ;-) 
Sauber gearbeitet, naja. Ich kann mit den Lücken und schiefen Schnitten beim Alu leben, weil es mir um Funktion und Haltbarkeit geht.


----------



## samorai (19. Dez. 2020)

Nö.


----------



## Teichmatze (10. Jan. 2021)

Moin

Tolles Projekt.
Ich bin auch gerade dabei eine neue Pumpe einzuplanen. ich hatte auch die DM Vario 30000 angedacht. Aber das neue "S" Modell.
1000 Euro und mehr wollte ich ungern ausgeben,der ganze Teich mit allem drum und dran ist schon teuer genug geworden.
So groß und im jetzigen Stil war das nicht geplant,das war mehr so eine Corona spontane Aktion.
Aus ca 7000 Litern wurden jetzt ca 20000.
Aber es ist besser so,ich hätte sonst immer unzufrieden da gesessen und dann doch umgebaut und vergrößert.

Was kostet so eine wiremesh Pumpe denn?
Ich finde nirgens Preise zu den Dingern.

Gruß Matthias


----------



## amkei (10. Jan. 2021)

Nabend Matze,

bei 20qm würde ich 2 normale Pumpen einsetzen. Bei meinen 13-15qm muss es eine richten und eine zweite
kommt auf Lager. Den Preis für WM schreib ich dir gleich per PN. Weis nicht ob das sonst zulässig ist.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Teich4You (10. Jan. 2021)

Für um die 1.000 Euro gibt es auch schon Oase Titanium 31.000


----------



## Alfii147 (10. Jan. 2021)

Teichmatze schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> 
> Was kostet so eine wiremesh Pumpe denn?
> ...



Bei mir werkelt eine Wiremesh HF 75! Top Pumpe! 
Preis wurde von 1495 auf 17-1800 € erhöht. 

Spielt aber auch in einer anderen Liga, als die Oase Titanium Reihe .. 

Smartpond hat auch noch eine neue Pumpe rausgebracht, die Pro Flow .. 

Ansonsten gibt es noch Blue Eco ..


----------



## Teich4You (11. Jan. 2021)

Was meinst du mit anderer Liga?


----------



## amkei (24. März 2021)

Ich hatte vor kurzem meine AF DM Vario 30000 mit einem 11L Eimer ausgelitert und die Daten mal in eine Tabelle gepackt. Die Pumpe kann zw. 30% und 100% frei eingestellt werden. Ab 60% geht die Post ab, auch beim Verbrauch, daher hatte ich nicht weiter ausgelitert. Messgerät Energy Master Basic 2

Meine favorisierte Leistungstufe liegt um die 55%. Der Höhenunterschied zw. Teichniveau und Bioturm-Einlauf sind ca 60cm. Der Weg von der Pumpe zum Einlauf ist in DN75, ca 3,5m lang, 1x45° Winkel, 1kl 90° Flexbogen und 1gr 90° Bogen. Damit wälze ich einmal pro Stunde um. Ziel erreicht.


----------



## amkei (22. Juli 2021)

Es ging in den letzen Tage wieder vorwärts. Filterkeller ist fertig gefliest und die Beckenrand-Steine sind auch gesetzt und verfugt.
Die saubere Verkabelung liegt aktuell an und der Einkauf von ISO Paneele als Filterkammer-Deckel.


----------



## amkei (22. Juli 2021)

Nebenbei habe ich noch eine Unterbrechungsfreie Stromversorgung für meine IH umgesetzt, da wir für ne Stunde mal den Strom weg hatten.

Solange das Netz da ist, schleift der Regler zu den Verbrauchern durch und lädt gleichzeitig die AGM Batterie. Fällt das Netz aus, wird unterbrechungsfrei der Gleichstrom aus der Batterie (100Ah oder 1200Wh) zu Wechselstrom gewandelt und lässt die IH (130Wh) zw. 4,6 bis 9,2h
versorgen. Je nachdem ob man 50 oder 100% entlädt. Der Langlebigkeit halber sollte mann nicht mehr als 65% rausholen. Lithium können
wohl 100%, sind mir aber noch zu teuer. Das folgende Set hat 300€ gekostet und bedurfte nur einer 13er Nuss oder Schlüssel.

Für den Teich kommen dann 2 neue Aufbauten, die die Belüfterpumpen absichern sollen. Die AGM´s dann aber in einer "slim" Version,
oder evtl. doch schon Lithium (nur mit integrierten Batterie-Management-System), wenn der Preis sich weiter senkt.


----------



## amkei (22. Aug. 2021)

Endlich wurden auch die Hangarbeiten abschlossen. Nächste Woche holen wir die Koi.
Die WP und Winterabdeckung helfen bei der Konditionierung für den Winter.


----------



## troll20 (22. Aug. 2021)

Abgenommen und für gut empfunden.
Abbauen, einpacken, anliefern und wieder aufbauen bei mir


----------



## TeichChaot (22. Aug. 2021)

Was willst Du mit dem Hang? In Berlin gibts doch keine Berge?


----------

